# Any Tips For Someone Wanting To Make Leather Watch Straps



## ticking.gareth (May 18, 2008)

hello all,

was just wondering if anybody had any info or tips or place to go,as i'm interested in making my own watch straps,any help would be much appreciated. gareth


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you need to talk to toshi and [email protected], they are the strap guys!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sure Toshi did a bloody good step by step guide on how to make your own straps, but it seems to have vanished.

Otherwise try google.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you mean this one cat

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26089


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

pg tips said:


> you mean this one cat
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26089


Thats the very one !.

I was looking for it in the hints and tips forum, what a wally.


----------



## ticking.gareth (May 18, 2008)

thanks for the help guys,the link was must useful.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Great link indeed! Helpful.


----------

